# Northern Report



## Oldgrandman

I usually have a good one about now. Not so this season. We all know, it needs to rain. I mean we got basically NOTHING North of M-55 in several counties/spots.....6 total :sad: Thank God gas prices are down!!!

Got back down to Newaygo county and managed a hundred or so between esgowen and myself. I got 42, not sure what he got but I am sure it was a bit more than I did. Need rain there too, but we got some nice fresh and decent sized ones along with a few older ones. We did not feel the quake!

Been a while since I had a really bad season, this just may be the one!

GOOD LUCK Y'ALL!!!

Oh yeah, another 3/4 of pound. I got porterhouse steak and fixin's for dinner anyway!


----------



## MrJosePetes

All I can say is I hope the rain comes and I hope its enough. Things are bad here on the east side and I've heard nothing good up north either. I'm supposed to go up Tuesday. Cmon rain. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Petronius

A friend picked 30 from her lawn in TC over the past week.


----------



## esgowen

Ogm I had 64 today puts me at 510 ytd but as you know that's with LOTS of hours and LOTS of miles in the woods this has been a tough year so far like the rest of you I am praying for rain


----------



## solohunter

40% chance of rain in NE mich sun mon,,,,,,


----------



## Boardman Brookies

First it was too cold now it is too hot. 70s and 80s are not good.


----------



## slickdragger

Not 100% confident but a good 99% sure there wasor is a wildfire going on out by bliss lake in alcona county was out there smoke everywhere helicopters dumping water law enforcement blocking off 72 and a few other roads. Managed to get in on a two track and see the aftermathand it was not pretty. But like i said i am not 100% confident and have no idea what the origin would have been will post details when i find out.


----------



## Boardman Brookies

Boy I hope it wasn't that bad, I deer hunt over by there


----------



## slickdragger

I am 100% confident about the fire and have heard a couple different stories about what happened will post details when i get all the details


----------



## DanSS26

There was a fire in Ogemaw County. Some friends northwest of West Branch had to evacuate, but are back now.

http://www.9and10news.com/story/28960867/wild-fire-burning-at-least-100-acres-near-st-helen


----------



## slickdragger

Talked to my forest service buddy today he said a careless camper caused the fire and around 500 acres were burnt. Not good.....


----------



## MrJosePetes

Northern Michigan missing today's upcoming rain. Its like its taunting us. Supposed to stay dry up there a few days...


----------



## itchn2fish

C'mon sweet rain....hoping/praying for you up-north peeps. Finding them great around this area of SW Lwr, and raining here today!!! Hope the rain makes it north!


----------



## mikeznewaygo

Found my first 50 in newaygo county....going out again today in the rain


----------



## Crayfish Trapper

I'm heading to Mesick tomorrow morning for 4 days of mushroom hunting and the festival. 
Will have a report on conditions tomorrow.


----------



## Downriver Tackle

Started popping around here yesterday. One neighbor had around 300 from yesterday and this morning. Other neighbor got 65 he found this morning right on the side of a hwy, including one bigger than a pop can. All blacks. Took a look through my property and found 2. One was half the size of a pencil eraser and already dry as could be.


----------



## Oldgrandman

Picked a few hundred over the last few days. Does appear to be just starting. The growth up there is way behind downstate here, more so than usual, but catching up. The ticks are already/still a problem :rant: 
Had to back the second one of my life off of me today. It didn't hit blood so I am glad about that!

I am picking North of Lake City, crowds are out big time. I am surprised that it isn't a little better out there. Size is small and some are dry, some are fresh. I keep forgetting the camera so got no pics. Nothing really noteworthy to show anyway. My archives have better pics than what I been seeing this season...

GOOD LUCK Y'ALL!!!


----------



## Crayfish Trapper

Whites aren't up in Mesick (at least not where I was at.) I went to some elm forest in the hills where whites should be, and ended up finding a patch of 35 blacks.
Also found 22 blacks on a pit stop near White Cloud on the way to Mesick.
Did harvest some wild leeks in the Mesick hills to cook with the morels.


----------



## fishx65

Dry as a bone up here in Lake Co. but the blacks are still popping if you find the right areas with matted leaves. Grabbed about 450 this last weekend. Ticks are getting pretty thick too!!!!


----------



## chuckin

fishx65 said:


> Dry as a bone up here in Lake Co. but the blacks are still popping if you find the right areas with matted leaves. Grabbed about 450 this last weekend. Ticks are getting pretty thick too!!!!


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

